# peeing through umilical cord?



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

just got a call from a friend her doeling that was born last night, seems to be peeing through her umbilical cord as well as her vagina. any ideas? or maybe what she is seeing is another type of fuild. Doeling does not appear to have an umbilical herna at this time.

Melissa


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

No clue but if she is actually peeing thru the cord she needs to see a vet or put her down as the plumbing is not connected correctly.

Patty


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is maybe she is a hermaphrodite? I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just going to say...is she sure it's a doeling?


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

My first thought is there's something wrong with the plumbing.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

1)could it be a buckling 
2)could it be that she is not peeing but somehow getting wet and dribbling off the end of the drying cord?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a condition where the urinary tract and the umbilical cord do not seperate and become different. Not good prognosis.
I'm kinda' working on some stuff for hubby's business but will get back in a couple of hrs.
Kaye


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I have seen this in one calf...though not a goat. The calf was also a male, not a female, but I'm assuming it could happen in a female.

Hypospadias is a rare congenital malformation of the urethra reported in dogs, sheep, goats, cattle.
Hypospadias occurs most often in dogs, goats and sheep and only infrequently (0.3%) in cattle (Saunders
and Ladds, 1978; Hayes and Wilson, 1986). It is believed that the urethra arises by the fusion of the
paired urethral folds after rupture of the urogenital membrane. A disturbance in this process is thought
to result in the various forms of hypospadias (Kluth et al., 1988). Hypospadias is thought to be related to
abnormalities of androgen production and timing of receptor function during male sexual differentiation
at the early period of gestation (Uda et al., 2004). The male urethra is formed when androgen acts during
the urethral formation stage and the female urethra is formed in the absence of its action (Kurzrock et
al., 2000; Uda et al., 2004). Transinguinal descent of the testes also depends on androgens (Hutson et
al., 1997). Disruption of the fusion of the urogenital folds at different sites along the urogenital tract is
thought to occur because of variations in the timing of hormone disruptions. Studies in rats, rabbits and
humans have revealed that dihydrotestosterone, a product of testosterone, is critical in the differentiation
of the male penis (genital tubercle) and the disorders of production of dihydrotestosterone are
associated with severe intersex anomalies (Wilson and Lasnitzki, 1971; Baskin, 2000). Hypospadias may
be a phenotype caused by an inherited genetic defect in families (Ader and Hobson, 1978).

With all that blah, blah, blah...tell her to check the doeling? for the most obvious sign of hermaphrodite. A small penis protrusion just inside the vagina.
Kaye


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

i have seen this in a foal before - she was a filly. I don't remember what my friend's vet said it was called though. She had to be put down.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

We've had a doe kid with it a time or two in years past, chose to put the animal down.


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Had some recomenations to tie off the cord tight and close to the belly and it seems to be working. I will let you know how it turns out.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Keep watch for fluid build up around that area inside. Keep track of the doelings overall attitude. If she becomes listless... well you know. 

-Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wouldn't think tieing off would cure the overall problem especially internally


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Agreed, Sondra. Kid is just going to build up urine in the abdominal wall and rupture or systemic infection is going to occur. Not good advice.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You know I have been thinking abt this all afternoon and worrying getting so upset to think that this baby could go thru horrific pain and eventitual dealth, if indeed this was urine flowing thru the umbilical cord. I really really hope your friend didn't tie the cord up and will seek professional opinion on this . Can you imagin bursting inside???


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

My thoughts exactly!!! This kid needs to be put down or at least have a vet look at her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Kaye, I did a presentation in college on Hypospadias. Only this was the human research done on it. In male babies with hypospadias the urethra would be found anywhere along the penial shaft or sometimes would never have an opening. There are so many androgens in our enviroment today, baby bottles, cans, milk jugs...the list is very long. At least human science can reconstruct the ureter to somewhat "normal" look and function. 
Poor goatie


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

The surgery we did on the calf was to open up the belly wall...find the split along the penis.. it looked like an upside down Y, determined which ran to the navel and which was actually the penis and surgically cut and sewed the opening. Cut the extra tube, running to the navel, off flush with it. Sewed the whole mess back into place. That bull calf grew up to be one of the biggest, most used, Simmentals in our area. I think the only reason it was attempted was because he was one of the first brought in here.  
It was kinda' interesting though...
Kaye


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

> That bull calf grew up to be one of the biggest, most used, Simmentals in our area.


I don't know as I would want to breed to an animal with that kind of problem...could be passed on to offspring. Do you know if that happened at all with that bull?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

mill-valley said:


> > That bull calf grew up to be one of the biggest, most used, Simmentals in our area.
> 
> 
> I don't know as I would want to breed to an animal with that kind of problem...could be passed on to offspring. Do you know if that happened at all with that bull?


I was understanding from Kaye's post on hypospasias that this is NOT genetic, but congenital - ie. deformities from gestational environment.


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

You can all stop worrying : ) the doeling is perfectly fine. and doing great.. Thanks for everyones concern. the fuild maybe have been something else beside urine.. I am not sure, its not my goat.. however I did check on the doeling and she is fine. eating, drinking, Peeing,, hahaha and is bouncing all around., I would have posted sooner however my computer was down,

thanks again,

Melissa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH good to know thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

SO glad to hear that!!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Woohoo!!! Guess that one time I imagined the "worse case scenerio"....

No, the bull never sired a calf this problem...or at least that the breeder or any of the simmental around here had, and he had a BUNCH!
Kaye


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to hear the baby is ok!


----------

